# new nc predator hunter



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

new nc predator hunter any advice of any kind?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

be patient, this sport can be very frustrating


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

WHERE YOU AT ROOKIEDOOGER??? I AM OUTSIDE ROCKY MOUNT, HUNT NASH, EDGECOMBE AND HALIFAX COUNTIES....


----------



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

i live in goldsboro and i hunt on the johnston and wayne county line. I used to hear them howl a lot when i deer hunted so i figured y not. So far all i gots frustration tho u havin ne luck?


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

ONLY BEEN ONE TIME SINCE DEER SEASON OVER. THERE ARE QUITE A FEW YOTES AROUND HERE. JUST HAVE TO FIND THE TIME TO FIT IN A HUNT. DON'T GET FRUSTRATED, KEEP WORKING AT IT, THEY ARE EXTREMLY SMART DOGS. GOOD LUCK AND PLEASE BE "SAFE"!!!!!


----------

